# British Tamar BP Tanker



## Good Old Days (Oct 20, 2020)

Can anyone help, I have the Ships Bell from the BP Tanker British Tamar .
This was given to me by BP some years ago when the British Tamar was scrapped.
I am looking for a photo of the bell on the mast of the ship !!

Can anyone help me.

I will be completing a UTUBE film on the bells story in the near future.

Please check out my UTUBE channel..... METAMORPHICWONDERS (no spaces or gaps)

thanks very much.


----------

